# Union Contact Pro vs FLITE



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Flites are at the low-end side of Unions, and the Contact Pros are like the high-end park bindings from Union.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Two completely different bindings.

Contact pro is carbon injected, so it's stiffer laterally, it has more eva foam surrounding the baseplate, a stiffer highback, a quicker, on the fly, forward lean adjuster, better buckles, better strap and a more robust toestrap.


----------



## tnt3k (Mar 15, 2012)

looks like contact pros it is.


----------

